# [OT] Fangen wir an, zu verschwinden?

## pablo_supertux

Ich war durch Zufall auf die Seite von mplayer und wurde auf http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html weitergeleitet. So, nun scheint, dass unsere Vernichtung gerade anfängt  :Smile: 

Und welche Seite ist die nächste? Gibt es jetzt einen Grund sich Sorgen zu machen, oder sind das nur Schutzmaßnahmen von Mplayer Team?

----------

## Inte

Als ich den Titel Deines Beitrages gelesen habe, sind mir spontan ein paar Namen (hier aus dem Forum / alte Hasen) eingefallen, die ich nur noch selten sehe und die mir ziemlich ans Herz gewachsen sind (ruth, ralph, mrtom, etc.).  :Crying or Very sad: 

... und als ich mir den Inhalt den HP näher angesehen habe, fiel mir nur ein "Thank You Poland" und "Against Software Patents" ein.  :Wink: 

Vielleicht geht es uns in 20 Jahren so wie es in in der Globalisierungsfalle beschrieben. 20% der Gesellschaft erwirtschaften die überlebensnotwendigen Artikel der Weltbevölkerung und der Rest wird durch Tittytainment beschäftigt. Dann interessiert sich keiner mehr um Softwarepatente, sondern will nur noch sein Dasein so erfüllt wie möglich fristen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Als ich den Titel Deines Beitrages gelesen habe, sind mir spontan ein paar Namen (hier aus dem Forum / alte Hasen) eingefallen, die ich nur noch selten sehe und die mir ziemlich ans Herz gewachsen sind (ruth, ralph, mrtom, etc.).  

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  tut mir leid, dass meine rote Farbe nicht so bezaubernd ist wie die hübsche ruthi  :Wink:  aber stimmt, diese alten Hasen sterben langsam aus  :Smile:  und du hast toskala vergessen, auch ein alter Hase  :Razz: 

----------

## Inte

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  tut mir leid, dass meine rote Farbe nicht so bezaubernd ist

 

Dich sieht man ja auch häufig genug hier.  :Razz:  Stimmt, Toskala hab ich glatt vergessen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Prioritäten verschieben sich halt im Laufe der Zeit. Eigentlich verbringe ich auch viel zu viel Zeit hier, anstatt das zu tun, wofür ich bezahlt werde. Aber das icst wohl eher ein Thema für https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-138358.html  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

```

pablo_supertux

Anmeldungsdatum: 25.01.2004

Inte

Anmeldungsdatum: 15.07.2003

```

Ach, ihr jungen Huepfer, ihr...  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Hehe.  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich hab bei dem Titel auch an das Verschwinden der alten Hasen gedacht.

Zum Thema:

Ich hoffe nicht;

ich denke aber schon.

Das ist besonders frustrierend, da ich auch einige Aktionen gegen die EU-Richtlinie aktiv unterstützt habe.

----------

## TieferFeld

Gestern

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

----------

## daemonb

*g* junge hüpfer......

Aber es liegt wohll meist an der zeit das man so selten hier ist.... Habe mich ja auch recht lange nicht sehen lassen....

Und das argument das 20% artikel schreiben halt ich allein aufgrund der verdummung der gesellschaft für sehr gut möglich.....

Wobei 20%???

Da sind aber nur die Industrienationen drin  :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Gestern
> 
> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

 

das ist pfui!

----------

## return13

wir redeten heut mit nem Freund darüber und wir denken das als nächstes warscheinlich openoffice kommt,

oder zumindest keine doc implementierung mehr vorhanden ist...,

danch xpdf und etc....

wie wäre es eigentlich wenn das portage über systeme wie freenet oder gnunet laufen würde?

Ich mein irgendwie müssen wir uns doch schützen bevor es zu spät ist - oder?

----------

## 76062563

 *return13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie wäre es eigentlich wenn das portage über systeme wie freenet oder gnunet laufen würde?
> 
> 

 

langsam

----------

## return13

jängt das nicht davon ab wieviele da mitmachen?

mir ist schon klar das es nicht so schnell wär wie jetzt, aber dafür hätten wir unsere Pakete - und auserdem, zumindest bei ir, läuft der Pc eh fast den ganzen Tag, da kann er ruhig auch anderen Dienen, solangs fürn guten Zweck ist...

----------

## 76062563

Es würde die Sache aber auch nicht "legaler" machen.

----------

## MatzeOne

@return

das was du dir vorstellst ist auf dauer nicht haltbar.

und ich hab keine lust für die nutzung noch freier software straffällig zu werden.

von daher wäre es wünschenswert, wenn einfach noch mehr leute aktionen unterstützen, damit die gesetze nicht in kraft treten.

----------

## return13

hat niemand behauptet, jedoch direkt illegal ist es dann ja auch nicht, weil du niemanden beweisen kannst das er dir es geschickt hat...

war ein vorschlag fürn Notfall...Last edited by return13 on Tue Mar 22, 2005 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MatzeOne

 *return13 wrote:*   

> hat niemand behauptet, jedoch direkt illegal ist es dann ja auch nicht, weil du niemanden beweisen kannst das er dir es geschickt hat...

 

jugendliche naivität?

wie kommst du drauf, dass man etwas vertuschen kann, wenn man vollkommen überwacht wird?

----------

## return13

ich hat mich ein bisschen mit freenet bzw. gnunet beschäftigt und war eigentlich davon ausgegangen das es recht sicher ist...

Zwar nciht absolut sicher, aber im verhältniss immernoch das sicherste system das ich bisher kenne...

----------

## meyerm

Alle, die in einer auch nur weitlaeufig IT basierten Firma arbeiten (eigentlich alle wenn sie nur Rechner einsetzen, aber da wird es schwer jemanden die Problematik zu erklaeren) sollten ernsthaft versuchen mit Vorgesetzten oder bei kleinen Firmen (wie in meinem Fall) direkt mit den Geschaeftsfuehrer reden, ihnen die Sache erklaeren falls sie es noch nicht verstanden haben und sie bitten sich irgendwie zu beteiligen. nosoftwarepatents.com startet gerade unter der Fuehrung von MySQL und 1&1 eine neue Lobbying-Kampagne fuer welche sie noch Mitstreiter suchen!

Das Engagement der noch denkfaehigen Menschen ist zwar beeindruckend, aber leider bei weitem nicht so beachtet wie als wenn ein paar Firmen die Steuern zahlen und Arbeitsplaetze bieten sagen, dass ihre Existenz dadurch bedroht sei.

M

----------

## return13

wollte an dieser Stelle nur mal darauf hinweisen das es ähnlich Ideen bereits gegeben hat ( nur spielte verschlüsselung dabei nicht so ne Rolle)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-78643-highlight-gnunet.html

Und es gibt anscheined bereits nen ansatz:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/10376

Edit: Also quasi eine dezentralisierung der Mirrors...

----------

## MatzeOne

und jetzt guckst du noch mal aufs datum und stellst was fest...?

----------

## mrsteven

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *TieferFeld wrote:*   Gestern
> 
> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ 
> 
> das ist pfui!

 

Die Softwarepatent-Geschichte ja, ich finde es aber richtig, dass die Betreiber der Homepages solche Maßnahmen treffen und diese Warnungen vorschalten. Die Aktion sollte nur etwas ausgeweitet werden (auf z.B. die Gentoo-Homepage oder http://www.kernel.org/)

----------

